# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Đào tạo phần mềm CAM máy cắt Gas Plasma

## b11imi

*
Giới thiệu:* Pronest là phần mềm của hãng Hypertherm, phần mềm chuyên dụng cho máy cắt Plasma, Gas, máy Lazer, máy cắt tia nước. Trong các phần mềm tạo mã GCode (CAM) cho máy cắt Gas Plasma, có lẽ đây là phần mềm mạnh nhất bởi phần mềm được phát triển bởi công ty hàng đầu trong lĩnh vực sản xuất các thiết bị cắt Plasma.

Khóa học đào tạo 5 ngày sẽ giúp bạn tiếp cận nhanh với phần mềm này, sau khóa học bạn sẽ được cấp chứng chỉ và được cung cấp bộ Post Processor Mach3, HYD, Hypertherm.

*Chi tiết khóa học ở dưới đây:*
Thời gian đào tạo: 5 buổiThời gian học: 18h30 đến 20h30Địa điểm: Trung tâm cơ khí chính xác và máy CNC – Viện máy và dụng cụ công nghiệp (Số 46 Láng Hạ - Hà Nội)Học viên được trang bị máy tính để thực hành và tài liệu. Sau khóa đào tạo được cấp chứng chỉ của viện máy và dụng cụ công nghiệp.Học phí: 2 triệu/học viênKhai giảng: 13/04/2015

*Nội dung đào tạo

*_1. Cấu trúc chương trình CAM dành cho máy cắt gas, plasma, lấy dấu_
-	Chức năng từng câu lệnh G Code
-	Hệ trục tọa độ tương đối, tuyệt đối
-	Tìm hiểu bộ điều khiển hiện tại tại công ty
_2. So sánh giữa các phần mềm tạo trình CAM_
_3. Giới thiệu các chức năng chính của phầm mềm sinh trình Pronest_
-	Hướng dẫn cài đặt
-	Giao diện màn hình, các thanh công cụ
-	Thư viện hình mẫu
_4. Các thao tác sinh trình_
-	Khai báo khổ tôn tiêu chuẩn, kho tôn, tôn tận dụng bất kỳ
-	Tạo folder hình cắt định dạng (*.dwg, *.dxf)
-	Chọn layer lấy dấu (nếu có)
-	Định dạng pronest parameters (khoảng cách giữa các chi tiết, chi tiết với mép tôn….)
-	Chọn level xếp hình (level 1->7)
_5. Post processor_
-	Giới thiệu post chương trình cắt cho các bộ điều khiển CNC : Mach3, Burny, HYD…..
_6. Report_
-	Tính giá gia công
-	Báo cáo ..
_7. Sinh trình nâng cao (tối ưu), mẹo, khắc phục lỗi thường gặp_
_8. Thực hành, ứng dụng thực tế và hỏi đáp._

Chi tiết xem tại: http://cncvn.com.vn/dao-tao-pronest-2012/

Trung tâm cơ khí chính xác và máy CNC - Viện máy và dụng cụ công nghiệp

Trân trọng

----------


## b11imi

Video sau demo tính năng tự động xếp hình tối ưu ProNest. 




Rgs

----------


## b11imi

Ưu đãi đặc biệt khi đăng kí theo nhóm:
- Giảm giá 5%: khi đăng ký nhóm 2-4 học viên
- Giảm giá 10%: khi đăng ký nhóm từ 5 học viên trở lên

----------

